# Craftsman table model 171-254790



## Vistacamprunamuk (Apr 7, 2014)

I just purchased this table at an estate sale. My Craftsman Router I received for Christmas in 2012 bolted right in with no issues. Can any one tell me what year this table was first introduced at Sears?


----------



## DBateman (Feb 24, 2012)

*Router Table Manual 171.254790*

I found a copy of the manual available at: 

Sears | Craftsman - Publication Reprints - 171.254790 Craftsman Router Table-Owners Manual | VintageMachinery.org


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello Jack, glad you found us, it's great to have you as a member of the community, welcome to Router Forums.


----------

